# Clover Hay ok?



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Can't remember if I asked here or about our horse lol Is red clover fine for goats to eat? It's 80% red clover 20%timothy.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I give mine clover hay...it's got the poofy purplish flower heads when in blossom, not sure if it's called a red clover though. Mine love the thick stemmy stuff.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok I just heard might not be and wanted to double check.Maybe it was white clover...anyways...thanks a bunch Liz. I'm picking some up tomorrow to make the alfalfa stretch so better to ask then scratching my head and having sick goats eek!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Clover is fine, although my goats have never liked it. As with any new feed, introduce t slowly so they dont get upset bellies


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes, it's the white that can be problematic. Red clover is good. I agree, add it slowly.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I actually tried to find some clover hay but when we finally bought hay couldn't find it  
Our goats LOVE clover hay, we got some earlier in the summer and they ate it up.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree ...clover hay is OK.... it is when it is fresh growing in a field.. if there is alot of it out there....as it will cause Bloat.....


----------



## Crowbar032 (Dec 6, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> I agree ...clover hay is OK.... it is when it is fresh growing in a field.. if there is alot of it out there....as it will cause Bloat.....


Of course it does.....the one thing grows voluntarily and grows well on my pasture without doing a bunch of seeding and maintenance is......CLOVER both the red and the white. :hair: :wallbang:


----------

